# Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???



## Hohensinn (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

so wie es ausschaut werde ich mit meiner Freundin Urlaub in Playa del Carmen in Mexiko machen (Karibik) entweder im Dezember oder im Februar, das entscheidet sich erst!

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wie dort die Fischerei ausschaut?

1. Wenns Preislich was passendes gibt würde ich gerne eine-zwei Ausfahrten machen und auf was auch immer fischen...
   Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

2. Ich möchte aber auch vom Strand aus fischen. Hab eine Rhino travler Spin. Welche Montagen und Köder würdet ihr da fischen (Kunst und Natur)?
Hat jemand da schon mal vom Ufer aus gefischt?

Wann ist die fischerei vom Strand eigentlich am besten? In der Früh, Mittag, Abends oder in der Nacht?

Bin für jeden Tipp froh, da ich kein Meeresfischer bin!!!

Grüße und Danke Walter

PS. Es müssen auch nicht immer die großen sein, bin auch mit ein paar kleinen zufrieden. Hauptsache fun!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hi walter,

war schon vor Ort. Am besten mietwagen buchen und etwas südlich von Playa del Carmen die Strände aufsuchen. dort an der strandbar ein bierchen mit den einheimischen schlürfen und es findet sich eine günstige angelgelegenheit. Barrakuda, wahoo und mittelprächtige Tuns sind immer zu fangen.

Schick mal ne PN. 

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## Hohensinn (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Danke Klaus.

Weis noch jemand was über die Gegend, vor allem was für Fische sich dort in Strandnähe aufhalten und wie man die Fangen kann (Methode, Köder).

anke und Gruß


----------



## Hohensinn (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Na, nicht viel los im Big Game bereich!!! Sind woll alle beim Fischen!!!


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hallo,

Ich war zwar schon einige Male in Playa del Carmen, habe dort aber nicht geangelt und kann dir deshalb auch keine keine konkreten Tipps geben. 
Ich bin aber mal von Cancun aus zum Big Game (halber Tag) rausgefahren. Wir waren 5 Mann plus Crew an Bord. Zwei kamen überhaupt nicht zum fischen, da sie nur über der Reling hingen|supergri. Seefest sollte man schon einigermassen sein, sonst ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld. 
Die Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen hat relativ lange gedauert, deshalb würde ich lieber einen ganzen Tag buchen. Unser Boot hat in den 2 Std effektiver Fischerei ganz gut gefangen, 3 grosse Barras und einen Marlin von ca 1,80. Der Drill aht schon fast 45 min gedauert. Das andere Boot hatte nur Barras, dafür aber so 15-20 Stück in guten Grössen. 

Grosse Teile der Karibikküste sind übrigens Naturschutzgebiet. Daher solltest du dich vorher gut informieren. Die Chancen stehen Nacht wohl am besten, wenn man vom Strand aus fischt. Ist aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, da es auch in Mexico Menschen gibt, die nicht nur gutes im Schilde führen.


----------



## dorschjoe (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78914

Schau da mal rein.




Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Super Bericht und tolle Fänge habt ihr da gemacht. Mal schaun wie es ende Februar ist!!!

Ist es eigentlich schwierig geeignete Boote zu finden oder gib es die überrall am Strand!!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## dorschjoe (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Die Boote kannst du über Stände in der Stadt buchen.
Unser Boot hieß Mako und der Skipper Jeralmeyer(oder so ähnlich).
Kann dir das Boot nur empfehlen,sind zwei lustige Mexicaner mit ein bisschen Englischkenntnissen.Das Boot liegt in Playa del Carmen(Zentrum) am Strand mit etwas Glück kannst du das Boot auch direkt buchen,spart ein paar USD für die Vermittlung.
Die holen dich sogar vom Hotelstrand ab,wenn es nicht so wellig ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschjoe (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

http://www.playa.info/playa-del-carmen-info-fishing.html

Hier nochmal ein Link,sind auch Fangzeiten für die verschiedenen Fischarten dabei.


----------



## Hohensinn (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hi Jungs,

am Donnerstag geht nun entlich mein Flieger nach Playe Del Carmen, mal schaun was da alles so loß ist. Meine Reisespinn hab ich auf alle Fälle mal dabei und 1-2 Ausfahrten mit dem Boot möchte ich auch machen. Werd gleich mal die ersten Tage die Boot abklappern und hoffentlich ein gutes finden!!!

Gruß Walter

PS. wer noch last Tipps für mich hat, nur her damit!!!


----------



## druide (21. August 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hallo,
ich bin im März 2013 in Mexiko Playa del Carmen.
Kann man dort irgendwo vom Ufer oder vom Kajak aus angeln ( mit Fischfetzen ect.)?
Habt ihr eine gute Adresse wenn ich dort Hochseefischen machen möchte?
Hat man dort eventuell die Möglichkeit mit Einheimischen Angelfahrten zu machen ?


----------



## Tortugaf (25. August 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hey


Klar kannst dort vom Ufer fischen , aber nicht wo Badebetrieb ist, das Fischen an Badestränden ist gesetzlich verboten in Mexico.

In der Nacht ist es am Besten, wenn du mit Fetzen angeln willst.
Angebote zum Hochseefischen findest du genug. Dir wird das schon in deinem Hotel angeboten. Ist aber teurer, als wenn du selber suchst und währscheinlich auch nicht besser. Die Anbieter , Vermittler, zahlen dafür das sie in die Lobby kommen um euch ein Angebot zu machen.
Die Boots suche ist ein Sache für sich, wenn man keinen vor Ort kennt.
Musst halt etwas Zeit investieren u. dir nichts aufquatschen lassen, warte wenn die Boot zuR¨ck kommen dann siehst was sie gefangen haben  u. verhandle dirket mit den Eigentümer.

G. Frank


G. Frank


----------



## druide (25. August 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hi,
gibts denn Abschnitte wo kein Badebetrieb ist bei playa del carmen?
Mit welcher Montage angel ich am besten ?
mfg


----------



## Tortugaf (27. August 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Hey 

Ja die gibt es auch, aber ich weiss ja nicht wo du bist. Ich denke du bist dort wo alle sind . Das ist ein grosse Anlage mit vielen Hotels, dort kommt nicht jeder rein. 
Du musst dich etwas bewegen o. einfach mal mit der Fähre nach Cozumel fahren, an den Strand gleich neben der Fähre in Richtung Flughafen u. Marina, dort badet keiner u. es gibt auch einige Strukturen im Wasser. 
An der Mole von Puerto Aventuras kannst du auch fischen.
Auch am Abend u. in der Nacht kannst am Strand in Playa angeln, da sagt, so glaube ich, keiner was u. wenn, dann packst du einfach ein. 
Mich haben die Rettungsschwimmer in Tampico auch auf gefordert das Angeln einzustellen u. die Sache war erledigt, es kann so gar sein, dass niemand was sagt. 
Einfach freundlich bleiben u. dann läuft alles problemlos.
Kleines Grundblei u. ein o. zwei Haken.

G, Frank


----------



## druide (30. August 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Was kann ich als Köder nehmen ? Bzw. wie komme ich Vorort an Köderfische ect. ?


----------



## Tortugaf (1. September 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

hey 

geh in den Supermarkt u. kaufe dir frische Camaroes (Garnelen) o. Tintenfisch. 
Du kannst auch mit Fischfetzen angeln. 
Köderfische fangen ist nicht ganz so einfach, mit dem Wurfnetz, das mus man können 
Mit etwas 20-30 m dünner Schnur auf eine Plastikflache gewickelt u. mit einem o. zwei kleinen Haken an freie Leine gefischt oder vielleicht mit ein oder auch einige Bleikörner beschwert, kannst du auch kleine Fische fangen. Das Ganze wirft man so weit wie man u. lässt es in den Wellen treiben. Als Köder verwendet man Fischfetzen, die Montage führt man in der Hand u. hält ständig Fühlung zum Kóder, wenn zuppelt, schlägt man an.
Zum Anlocken wirft man etwas zerriebenen Fisch o. Camaron in das Wasser.

G. Frank


----------



## druide (2. September 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Danke für deine Tips.


----------



## Tortugaf (3. September 2012)

*AW: Mexiko, Playa del Carmen???*

Was ich noch ganz vergessen habe, du kannst natürlich auch die Spinnangel schwingen , mit kleinen Schwimmbait, Shads, Gummifischen u. Garnelen, Bugtail-Jigs, Wobblern, Stickbaits, Blinker u.s.w. 

G. Frank


----------

